# Gloves Didn't Help At All



## pinemartin (Apr 27, 2008)

I was finishing up a job for a customer and was about done when I had a little stick behind the log that kept jamming up my chain sooo I reached down grabbed the stick broke it off threw it behind me and with a lapse in judgment started back into the cut as I was reaching for the top handle, all the sudden the saw kicked back into my hand. Ouch but at least it hit my hand instead of my face as saw ended up over my shoulder sticking bar first in the dirt. I was wondering if anyone makes a chainsaw proof glove that I could add to my PPE line up, was prepared for everything else with chaps, steel toe boots, helmet, and sleeves but just regular leather gloves. enclosed are pictures before I went to go get stitched up, the end result was 7 stitches in my middle finger and 22 stitches a severed tendon and 80% of my knuckle gone in my ring finger. Anyway just thought I would share my mistake with everyone and let them know that it can happen to anyone at any time so be careful and cut safe. The saw was a woods ported jonsered 670 tacked at 13500 rpms turning a freshly sharpened stihl RSC chain. PS pictures are pretty bad so look with caution...


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 27, 2008)

Gloves are not the problem, if you were going to take your hands off the saw and reach for something you should have put the chain brake on, or turned the saw off. Sorry for your injury and hope you recover.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 27, 2008)

OUCH!  

Wish I could say I've never made bad decisions. :blush:


----------



## pinemartin (Apr 27, 2008)

hind sight is always 20/20, probably hundreds of things I could have done differently but I can't change anything now. It was a dumb ass mistake made in the heat of the moment where time is money clouded my judgement. I know what I did was wrong and stupid so this post was a reminder to everyone that safety should come first so please do not attack me as I already feel bad enough both mentaly ang physicaly.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 27, 2008)

I wasn't attacking you bro... I was trying to say 'been-there-done-that'.

I got the scars to prove it! It's good that you posted this as a reminder.


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 27, 2008)

Not fussing or flaming either, but it would be the wrong way of thinking to say that getting chainsaw proof gloves would prevent the accident. PPE is meant to protect the user to a degree but nothing can stop an accident because of poor judgement.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 27, 2008)

I thought it would be worse than that. Tis but a scratch, all things considered.

Thanks for posting this up.

Google: Chainsaw safe gloves

.....and shop to your hearts and hands content.

However, I agree that this shouldn't embolden you and that the gloves were not the problem. More could have happened much worse...but I know you already know that.

But obviously they would come in handy (no pun intended) for future accidents.

I'm needing another pair so thanks again for the reminder. 



Dadatwins said:


> Not fussing or flaming either, but it would be the wrong way of thinking to say that getting chainsaw proof gloves would prevent the accident. PPE is meant to protect the user to a degree but nothing can stop an accident because of poor judgement.



Right, but they would minimize the impact and judging from the wounds, perhaps might have just ruined the gloves.

We need to do what we can...I totally agree...judgement being paramount.


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 27, 2008)

pinemartin said:


> hind sight is always 20/20, probably hundreds of things I could have done differently but I can't change anything now. It was a dumb ass mistake made in the heat of the moment where time is money clouded my judgement. I know what I did was wrong and stupid so this post was a reminder to everyone that safety should come first so please do not attack me as I already feel bad enough both mentaly ang physicaly.


At least you are still around to post here!lol.I have cut myself sharpening chain and that's it, but came very close to what you did last week but no blood, at the last minute I decided I should shut the saw off. After seeing the pic's you posted I hope it will stick in other users minds to shut the saw off!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry it bit you but gloves never wear them even chipping black jack.
My hands are similar to leather now though and I wander how much
protection do we need for ourselves anyway? Maybe we just need a
bear proof suit or something! I did not even have chaps when I
started but never cut my leg. I do have four stiches from changing
chipper blades with under rated ratchet and cheater pipe, dern
thing spit out at me and hit me above the eye split my brow!
What did I learn? I learned inferior tools will whoop yer azz


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 28, 2008)

Does anybody have a story about chainsaw safe gloves saving them in some way? I have no experience with them, but if they work like some chainsaw safe clothes, it would be by sacrificing bundles of fibres and jamming the saw.

Sounds like something that would bind your hand in tighter and maybe do more damage elsewhere.

I have a bunch of glove catalogs, and they list kevlar and steel mesh gloves for butchers and other hazardous jobs, but none of the ones I have seen list chainsaws. Then again, I havn't looked either.


----------



## deevo (Apr 28, 2008)

I've been using these from Baileys over the last few years
http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?PageNo=2&SKW=gloves&catID=123

2nd up from the bottom. They are very comfortable/flexible/economical.


----------



## Jumper (Apr 28, 2008)

Sharpening chain one day,wearing leather gloves- sliced the palm right open when my hand slipped. I likely would have had a cut if not for the cowhide between the teeth of the chain and my hand.


----------



## Eagle1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Did you say or not if you were using a top handle?

Hope you feel better.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry about the hand! There goes that hand model contract, eh? I can't wear the Bailey's glove, too small in size large. Try the other online sources or just google the appopriate words. (PS Make sure you watch Monty Python and the Holy Grail while you are recovering)

When I was a kid working on the ranch the old cowboys always said never hire anyone who wore gloves, smoked Bull Durham, or wore lace up boots. That was because they would always be putting on or taking off their gloves, rolling a smoke or tieing their boots. Gloves were OK for fence work and roping but that was it. I never listened and wear gloves quite a bit.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Apr 30, 2008)

pinemartin said:


> hind sight is always 20/20, probably hundreds of things I could have done differently but I can't change anything now. It was a dumb ass mistake made in the heat of the moment where time is money clouded my judgement. I know what I did was wrong and stupid so this post was a reminder to everyone that safety should come first so please do not attack me as I already feel bad enough both mentaly ang physicaly.



Yep bummer. Thanks for taking the time to post. You just might help some other one of us, from doing the same thing. She'll heal up and consider yourself lucky. Could have been a whole lot worse. Us humans are actually quite tender little mamals.


----------



## pinemartin (Apr 30, 2008)

three days later some swelling and verrrry sore. Checking on chainsaw proof glove options and have found only bad reviews for them, mostly people saying that leather does just as good with 1/4th the cost ???. anyway here is the healing/after doctor pictures. enjoy


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 30, 2008)

Ouch, That was hard to look at. But maybe will wake some of us up. Looks like a bunch of stitches, Glad your gonna be allright.


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 30, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Sorry about the hand! There goes that hand model contract, eh? I can't wear the Bailey's glove, too small in size large. Try the other online sources or just google the appopriate words. (PS Make sure you watch Monty Python and the Holy Grail while you are recovering)
> 
> When I was a kid working on the ranch the old cowboys always said never hire anyone who wore gloves, smoked Bull Durham, or wore lace up boots. That was because they would always be putting on or taking off their gloves, rolling a smoke or tieing their boots. Gloves were OK for fence work and roping but that was it. I never listened and wear gloves quite a bit.


The Monty Python comment made me spit my beer on the key board,since I have to look down to type!


----------



## Wood Cutter (Apr 30, 2008)

Did something real simuler(spelling) to my middle finger on my left hand about two years ago. Chain was dull and I was being carless and stuck the tip of my bar into the butt end of a log. took the top off of the top knuckle, severed the tendon. Anyhow, after that I have worn the Baileys protective gloves, I have never had that happen again(and hope it never does). They seem to be of excellent quality, I have used them hard, cutting and just handling firewood. Hope that helps you, get well soon. Ryan


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

Those are some nasty lookin' pics. Glad you're ok. Just earlier today I bumped my knuckle with a 200T in little apple tree pruning job. Not that bad but she leaked a good bit o' red stuff. Funny thing is, my buddy asked if I wanted gloves before I went up. Guess I shoulda said yes. Did the doctor warn you about infection problems from the b/c oil that I should be worried about now?


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (May 1, 2008)

PineMartin,

Thanks for the reminder. I appreciate your post and honesty.


----------



## techdave (May 5, 2008)

*My guy saved by gloves..*

hi guys, another sawyer I trained, got protective gloves instead of regular gloves, because i set a good example by using them.

The agency we volunteer at requires gloves, but not saw gloves. He got bit in the back of the left hand when he was reaching to push the brake on and hit a branch and got kickback. 

FWIU he hit the piece he was bucking as the saw wobbled and the kickbacck hit him in the protective stuff and stopped the chain.


NEVER EVER EVER put the brake on with your hand by taking a hand off the saw!!!

Rotate your left wrist and your wrist sort of bumps the brake and puts it on.

I still cant get my agency to make this a formal procedure, I ahve NEVER found a need to remove my hand to put the brake on.

But then my hands are not small. Not HUGE, but not small.


----------



## oldirty (May 5, 2008)

how about if you take a hand off the saw and reach around the thing you take your finger off the trigger......


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 5, 2008)

oldirty said:


> how about if you take a hand off the saw and reach around the thing you take your finger off the trigger......



If you have the habit of hitting the break with your throttle hand, check yourself out and see if you are waiting to the saw to throttle down first. I've seen many people (not me, of course, never me!) have fingers pass in front of the break lever and come close to a moving chain.

I have it as a rule, and close to a habit, to knuckle the break lever if my hand comes off the throttle


----------



## Wood Cutter (May 6, 2008)

hey techdave, could we get a pic of those gloves, what brand where you using. Thanks Ryan


----------



## techdave (May 6, 2008)

*Saw gloves, A Pic? from me= LOL?*

Sorry I am still learning computer photos and all.

So, here is the url to the add for them at Baileys online.

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=13030&catID=

When I replace them it will be with gloves or mittens from either stihl or husky.

I am plesed with my shoulder/arm protective shirt from stihl, although I have not yet worn it in temps over 85. Our summer work is always over 95 and usually around 100-105. 

I have dropped 50 lbs in pursuit if the ability to wear the shoulder protection with no loss of ability to work in the heat. i will see what happens.


----------



## Wood Cutter (May 7, 2008)

Thats okay on the pic, those are the gloves I use too. Thanks Ryan


----------



## KiwiTreeSteve (May 13, 2008)

I use youngstown gloves the ones with the thumb and first 2 fingers are "fingerless" and the palm and knuckles are kevlar reinforsed, great comfort and semi protection, also allows easy knot tieing and regular use of fingers, i think they are carpenters gloves.


----------



## Bamfimous376 (May 22, 2008)

damn thats what my leg looked like last year when i fell on a lil husqavarna 255 rancher the scar is still pretty bad tho, but you were lucky


----------



## Wirenut2266 (Jun 20, 2008)

Glad to see you can still work and type. Chainsaws are the most un-forgiving tools out there!


----------

